# Smoked Cheese Bread



## willkat98 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thought I mentioned this, but can't find it.

1 loaf garlic infuse artisan bread from Costco
stick of butter, softened, with 1tsp dill and one tsp onion powder, spread onto bread.  diced plum tomatos

Colby, Jack, Cheddar, whatever you like.

Place bread in smoke, place cheese above it, and as it melts, you get smoky goodness.

This time I used apple wood

The pictures posted in reverse order of what I tried doing


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 7, 2006)

Bread looks Kick a$$.  

Glad to see you smoking on the Bandera too 8) .


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 9, 2006)

My 1st thought when I saw these pictures,    PIZZA BREAD!  I can see me now, finally havig a use for the second shelf in the WSM.  How long do you leave the bread on the grates, and I assume you are going with LOW temps.


----------



## riz9 (Aug 9, 2006)

Willkat,

This is one of the most inventive things I've ever seen.  Pizza is one of my biggest weaknesses and this is mighty close.  Maybe next time put the cheese over a basket of nachos. What do you think?


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 14, 2006)

Nacho's would be good.  This was cheezy garlic bread.

Of course the pizza thing could work too, maybe tomato sauce or olive oil/pesto base.

And I like to shoot for around 180-200 degrees.

This was ready in about 15minutes (30 with prep time of crushing cloves and butter, etc)

And if you take a look at my Bandera, I have 13 grate slots (Mega Jerky Mod).  If I didnt have the picnic goin on top, I use full bricks of cheese, and have that stuff drip down a full 3 feet or so before hitting the bread.  Cherry wood with that method is da bomb.


----------



## willkat98 (Jan 9, 2008)

Since this original post, I have vastly expanded my whole smoke/melting cheeze repitoire to include:

pizza bread in the Dera with mozarella and cheddar blocks including:
- crumbled chorizo fatty, italian and sage fatties
- grilled tomatoes and pineapples
- smoked peppers of numerous variety (some sweet, some hot)

Large Quesadilla's with smoked chicken, peppers and fatties, with chiuahua, monterey jack smoke melted over them

Same garlic as original but using smoked garlic as the base.

And now also by the large round artisan loaves of bread and and use the WSM for plenty of smoke melting cheese onto things.

WSM actually is easier than the Dera, as you can stand over the bread and better line up the cheese grate.

Sorry for the revival, but thought maybe a few folks would like to try a winter experiment or two


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank's for that Bill, pretty cool!!


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW!  I don't remember seeing this post before, thanks for the revival!  I will definitely try this! How hard is it to clean the grates afterward?


----------



## placebo (Jan 9, 2008)

What a gooey mess........That looks absolutely delicious!!!!

Thanks


----------



## willkat98 (Jan 9, 2008)

Spray with olive oil before you lay the cheese on, and clean up is a snap.  Paper towel, or let the dogs have at it on the patio.

Forgot one more.

When I smoke stuffed peppers in a roasting pan, I will also do the cheese smoke melt right down onto the peppers and the pan.  I won't go nuts, like I kinda over do the cheesy bread, but its a great way to impart apple/cherry/hickory flavoring to cheese.

Key, for me, keep it near 180*-190*.  Gives the cheese more "hang time"

Good luck with your experiments!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 9, 2008)

wow........from the date, it was just before i joined, and i missed the thread

i do smoked cheese all the time.......i wonder.........how bout......smoking the cheese first the conventional way..........then trying this trick........


----------



## willkat98 (Jan 9, 2008)

Give or take a year  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd be very interested in your results Sir.

What flavor wood is used in your smoking process?


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG! That is all I can say. Wife will go nuts for that. Being pregnant cheese has been her only real craving. I will have to do that. Thanks for the q-view.


----------



## willkat98 (Jan 9, 2008)

My pointing it out was all in fun, hope you took it that way.

Life (8 and 15yr old) turned me into a lurker for the most part.

Good to see you all cooking and having a good time.

Alan, good luck with the upcoming event.  It will make all those 2am "Go fix me that Cheesy Bread" pangs worth it!!


----------

